

It is better than Balsamiq - pastorgluk
http://ninjamock.com
Just found a pretty cool tool for iPhone UI prototyping.
======
clowninthesky
This is the simplest tool I have ever used!

~~~
swah
The site looks nice - but the three new accounts with empty praise comments
here aren't making your case better.

